# DWA setups



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just interested to see the setups people keep DWA's in as when i get old enough i may consider getting a licence. Also can DWA's in general be tamed?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah my pet king cobra lives in my shed, he likes to be handled it seems and loves having a bath with my other snakes. The reason he isnt in my sig is cause otherwise id get loadz of people asking about him all the time.

Heres a pic of him on the patio outside last summer having a nose around


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Yeah my pet king cobra lives in my shed, he likes to be handled it seems and loves having a bath with my other snakes. The reason he isnt in my sig is cause otherwise id get loadz of people asking about him all the time.
> 
> Heres a pic of him on the patio outside last summer having a nose around




:blowup:


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

samg1696 said:


> Just interested to see the setups people keep DWA's in as when i get old enough i may consider getting a licence. Also can DWA's in general be tamed?


 Really good thread:2thumb:
Would love to see some Venomous Setups!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Yeah my pet king cobra lives in my shed, he likes to be handled it seems and loves having a bath with my other snakes. The reason he isnt in my sig is cause otherwise id get loadz of people asking about him all the time.
> 
> Heres a pic of him on the patio outside last summer having a nose around


wheres his collar and lead?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> wheres his collar and lead?


 
He doesnt have one, you dont even need a hook with him, you can call him and he comes straight out the viv to you. He likes to eat vegetables too sometimes


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> He doesnt have one, you dont even need a hook with him, you can call him and he comes straight out the viv to you. He likes to eat vegetables too sometimes


does he prefer corrie or eastenders?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> does he prefer corrie or eastenders?


It depends, he normally falls to sleep on my lap but if he watches he normally dribbles when peggy comes on in eastenders


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

hehe bein serious now, i dont keep dwa but i can say in 99.9% of cases definatly not, iv heard stories of king cobras being tamed down but until i saw it with my own eyes id take em with a pinch of salt


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> hehe bein serious now, i dont keep dwa but i can say in 99.9% of cases definatly not, iv heard stories of king cobras being tamed down but until i saw it with my own eyes id take em with a pinch of salt


 
If the OP believed me you just got 

wned8:

:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> If the OP believed me you just got
> 
> wned8:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
:bash::lol2:


----------



## Tamaz (May 15, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> It depends, he normally falls to sleep on my lap but if he watches he normally dribbles when peggy comes on in eastenders


Thats just nausea, we all get that


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

samg1696 said:


> Just interested to see the setups people keep DWA's in as when i get old enough i may consider getting a licence. *Also can DWA's in general be tamed?*


 

in general? possibly.. DWA doesn't just cover reptiles; elephants, giraffes, oragutangs and loads of other animals on it can be pretty tame.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

The trouble with venomous snakes is in theory a captive bred one will tame as well as any non venomous captive bred snake.

The problem is how do you know when it is tame? The only way I can think of is to pick it up and see if it bites you. Also how many people have heard of tame corns just one day biting for no reason? Imagine if that was a gaboon!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd consider my Trimeresurus trigonocephalus to be tame, but that doesn't stop me from using a hook every time I need to move her. :lol2:
Depends upon your definition of "tame". Out of all my snakes, there are only about half a dozen that I know for sure will try to bite me any chance they get, the rest won't, but I still don't trust them


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'd consider my Trimeresurus trigonocephalus to be tame, but that doesn't stop me from using a hook every time I need to move her. :lol2:
> Depends upon your definition of "tame". Out of all my snakes, there are only about half a dozen that I know for sure will try to bite me any chance they get, the rest won't, but I still don't trust them


 Have you got any pics of your setups?
would love to see them!


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

i would say my bitis gabonica is dog tame but dont think i would ever give her the chance to tag me


----------

